

SocialClue.io - socialclue
https://www.socialclue.io

======
skorecky
The home page tells me nothing about the product. Why do I need this? Why do I
need to pay for it? I can't even see or use the product without signing up.

The about and learn more are just unreadable boring marketing text and lost
interest immediately. I would strongly suggest getting your marketing site
together before posting it to things like HN.

